# 1984 Fuji Touring Series IV, crazy low miles



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I got impatient trying to find a mid 80's Miyata 1000 so I bought on 1984 Fuji Touring Series IV on Ebay. When it arrived it was obvious that it had less than 500 miles on it. Kinda sad that someone bought the bike and never enjoyed it, but it's really nice to have a practically new 1984 touring bike.

Bike pics below. Look how clean underside of the bottom bracket shell and the bottom of the headset is.Virtually no wear on the front brake pads. The freewheel is in great shape. Original tires pumped to 90 psi were still at 85 psi after 2 days. It has the dreaded Mountech derailleur, but man it shifts nice.

I planned on repacking all of the bearings, but the Suntour hubs are Campy smooth, and the bottom bracket and the haedset feel new. I did change out the plastic seat for a Brooks B17. I just need a new stem and may want to change the 28 year old tires before my first 45 mph descent. I expected the brake pads to be glazed, but they work fine.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Sweet! 

Cool to find some of these older bikes in pristine condition. Underside of fork and bb are really clean.

What crank set is that and can you post a pic?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

what a great bike. Yes repack the hubs, and replace the pads and tires. 

I love the gearing on the front crank. WHat a bailout gear on that bad boy. 

What is that, a 62 or 63cm frame? 

Bill


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

BacDoc said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Cool to find some of these older bikes in pristine condition. Underside of fork and bb are really clean.
> 
> What crank set is that and can you post a pic?


It is a Sugino AT triple 55-45 halfstep (110 bcd) and a 24 grann (74 bcd). It had a 28 toorth granny when I got it, but I changed it to a 24. Sorry for the fuzzy pic.

The bike is the best slow bike I've ever ridden. I was climbing a steep hil and just barely passed this guy without a wobble.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

crossracer said:


> what a great bike. Yes repack the hubs, and replace the pads and tires.
> 
> I love the gearing on the front crank. WHat a bailout gear on that bad boy.
> 
> ...


The 1984 Fuji catalog lists it as a 64 cm. I measure 63 cm c-c. 64 cm c-t.

It had a 28 tooth granny and a 14-28 6 speed freewheel. That's not low enough for me sometimes, so a put a 24 t granny on it. It shifts great.


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats awesome. I just picked up a real nice 1984 Touring Series III today for 100 bucks. I also have a Panasonic Touring Deluxe from 1985. Been finding the Touring bikes like crazy. What is that frame made out of? Mine is Quad-butted 1798 fuji tubing or something like that, weight is 23lbs. Havent ridden it yet, need to get some pasela's for it. Love the bike!


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

andyfloyd said:


> Thats awesome. I just picked up a real nice 1984 Touring Series III today for 100 bucks. I also have a Panasonic Touring Deluxe from 1985. Been finding the Touring bikes like crazy. What is that frame made out of? Mine is Quad-butted 1798 fuji tubing or something like that, weight is 23lbs. Havent ridden it yet, need to get some pasela's for it. Love the bike!


The Frame is Fuji 9658 quad butted chrome molybdenum steel tubing withe fork and chain stays from Fuji VAlite.


----------



## jumpmastermc6 (Oct 12, 2013)

im interested in it if you ever decide to get rid of it


----------



## jumpmastermc6 (Oct 12, 2013)

*is the fuji touring series iv*



Reynolds531 said:


> I got impatient trying to find a mid 80's Miyata 1000 so I bought on 1984 Fuji Touring Series IV on Ebay. When it arrived it was obvious that it had less than 500 miles on it. Kinda sad that someone bought the bike and never enjoyed it, but it's really nice to have a practically new 1984 touring bike.
> 
> Bike pics below. Look how clean underside of the bottom bracket shell and the bottom of the headset is.Virtually no wear on the front brake pads. The freewheel is in great shape. Original tires pumped to 90 psi were still at 85 psi after 2 days. It has the dreaded Mountech derailleur, but man it shifts nice.
> 
> I planned on repacking all of the bearings, but the Suntour hubs are Campy smooth, and the bottom bracket and the haedset feel new. I did change out the plastic seat for a Brooks B17. I just need a new stem and may want to change the 28 year old tires before my first 45 mph descent. I expected the brake pads to be glazed, but they work fine.


Is this bike for sale?? [email protected]


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry, after a year of use this bike is definitely a keeper. If you can find one, get it.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

oh, the good old days of being able to find touring bikes, AND in 63+ sizes. now that cannondale, the [email protected]#$%^&, stopped making touring bikes, and trek stopped making 63 520, what are our choices? E bay or custom?

did you check the frame for rust, corrosion, etc.


----------

